
How Facebook bullied an independent developer into shutting down his viral app - ghosh
http://thenextweb.com/facebook/2015/07/31/heres-how-facebook-bullied-an-independent-developer-into-shutting-down-his-viral-app/
======
opless
Hardly bullied. He wrote an app in knowing violation of the terms of use and
they kicked him off their platform.

Lawyers got involved and made things slightly worse.

